# Allroad Transplant



## Uberod (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody considered taking the twin turbo six out of the Allroad and putting in the 4.2l V8 available from Audi? Would it even fit? I know the Allroad came in a 6spd and thought this would be a killer-sleeper. I think the Allroad is one of the best looking wagons ever made. . .


----------



## 17 (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: Allroad Transplant (Uberod)*

If you want V8/6sp Allroad, why not buy V8 car and do tranny swap?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Allroad Transplant (17)*

Yea, buy the 05' 4.2 and swap in the 6 spd. They come with 6 spd tip already


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Allroad Transplant (Uberod)*

my allroad came with the 4.2


----------

